# Aqua Medic CO2 Reactor 1000 Question



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello all
I set up an Aqua Medic CO2 Reactor 1000 on my 75G and its working great. I've been reading that instead of releasing built up air pockets now and again you can attach a hose from the release valve at the top and feed the other end of the hose into the pump water intake and just leave the valve open. In theory they say that the CO2 will feed back through the system to be broken up further. 
I am using an Aquaclear 20 to power the reactor. I know that is far lower gph than is recommended but the tank is right in my living room and I didn't want to hear trickling water all the time and it is working fine. I tried to attach the hose as described above but the CO2 (air pocket) didn't end up going down to the reactor, it burped out of the airline tubing hole on the pump. Is there a way that I can plug that hole safely so the excess CO2 goes down through the reactor again?

Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

